# لحام المقاومة



## N.W.E (29 يونيو 2009)

بحث مختصر حول لحام المقاومة النقطي


----------



## ذوالفقارالناصري (29 يونيو 2009)

شكر جزيلا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## محمدمحمودعثمان (28 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## عمراياد (28 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا وبارك الله بك


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (28 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك يا باشمهندس على هذا الموضوع ، ولكن كان يجب عليك ذكر إسم الكتاب ، واللغة .. أي الموضوع باللغة العربية ـ باللغة الإنجليزية ـ باللغة الفرنسية ، بحيث نعرف إسم الكتاب واللغة قبل تحميله.
عموما بارك الله فيك.
مع تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي


----------



## Hassan Baraka (27 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الكتاب ولكنة باى لغة


----------



## عمر بك بلال (17 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## _mhefny (17 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد فارس قاجو (22 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

